# Help needed identifying signatures from the early 1930s



## Jonathan (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello everyone.
I have joined this form hoping some of may be able to identify some signatures in an old autograph book from around 1932. There are some sigs by John Barbirolli, Imogen Holst, Isabel Gray & Tubby Harold but there are others I can't identify as I am not really that knowledgeable on the subject. I have scanned the book so I have pics but I can only post 5 images here? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
All the best,
Jon


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Jonathan, I'm guessing the first page is pianist Nina Milkina (1919-2006). Please compare it to a Milkina signature currently on Ebay. The undated Ebay signature and this one dated 1955 are very similar and unfortunately not a close match to yours. But that's the best I came up with.

Milkina did study with Harold Craxton (see below) in London in the 1930s after her emigration from Russia in 1926. She would have been 14 years old at the time of this autograph. She was rather a prodigy:
_At the age of 10, she played to the visiting Rachmaninov, daring to perform one of his own preludes; she treasured the letter of recommendation he subsequently wrote for her. Aged 11, she made her first public appearance in Paris with the Lamoureux Orchestra._


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

The second one may be pianist and composer Harold Craxton (1885-1971). I was unable to find an autograph of his online to compare. The third one is most probably his wife, Essie Craxton (1890-1977). It sure makes sense to find them together!

The fourth one (with Isabel Gray) probably pianist Claude Pollard. I was unable to find any biographical info on him except he was active during this time period. No autograph online to compare.

Your last one has me stumped. The last name looks like "Clay." I will need to know more background info about the circumstances or the location of the autograph to further help.

I really like the fact that Milkina, both Craxtons, and Pollard are found together in London in the time period indicated by the dates. It's a strong indication toward authenticating your autographs.


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 5, 2012)

Lunasong said:


> The second one may be pianist and composer Harold Craxton (1885-1971). I was unable to find an autograph of his online to compare. The third one is most probably his wife, Essie Craxton (1890-1977). It sure makes sense to find them together!
> 
> The fourth one (with Isabel Gray) probably pianist Claude Pollard. I was unable to find any biographical info on him except he was active during this time period. No autograph online to compare.
> 
> ...


Hello Lunasong,
Thanks very much for taking the time to reply is such detail. It's very interesting. I am very grateful. I bought the autograph book in a car boot sale in London about 11 years ago so I don't have any history attatched to the signatures other than the name of the previous owner which is Peggy Read from Purley in Surrey. There are several more sigs here.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Jonathan,
I hope by now you have looked up on your own information on the signatories I identified. The comparison Milkena autograph from 1955 is selling for £34.99. This very early autograph in her career may well be worth more. Handwriting does change from youth to adult. I hope you will use the two adult examples I provided to compare more closely to yours and do a little self-study on how handwriting changes over a lifetime - what characteristics absolutely stay the same. I'm confident I have identified these four signature correctly, but I'm just an amateur who can read a variety of handwritings and look up info on the Internet.

Onto your next set:
The first one is obviously The Canadian Trio, consisting of sisters Anna, Ida, and Zara. You can easily search them online.
My best guess for the second is Leonard Williams, only because he was in England at this time. Leonard was a jazz guitarist but best known for being the father of guitarist John Williams.
The third one is Alan Richardson (1904-1978), a Scottish composer and student of Harold Craxton. You can hear the referenced composition, "The Dreaming Spires," here:




The fourth, as you've previously identified, is jazz drummer Tubby Harold.
The last one appears to have the unusual first name of "Dulica," but I was unable to find any information on a person of this name.


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 5, 2012)

Lunasong said:


> Jonathan,
> I hope by now you have looked up on your own information on the signatories I identified. The comparison Milkena autograph from 1955 is selling for £34.99. This very early autograph in her career may well be worth more. Handwriting does change from youth to adult. I hope you will use the two adult examples I provided to compare more closely to yours and do a little self-study on how handwriting changes over a lifetime - what characteristics absolutely stay the same. I'm confident I have identified these four signature correctly, but I'm just an amateur who can read a variety of handwritings and look up info on the Internet.
> 
> Onto your next set:
> ...


Thanks so much again for your help. I will mention all you have told me if I sell the autographs. I'm wondering if I should split them up or sell the entire book. I have not had much time today to look up the Milkena autograph although I don't see the examples you mention. It's very interesting what you have said about her early career. I would agree that her earlier signings would be fewer. I'm very impressed with your ability to decipher the handwriting. I have 5 more for you to look at when you have time. Best Regards, Jon


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

IMO, I think it's so much nicer to keep the book, knowing a little bit more about each person who signed the autograph. You've shown us so many nicely personalized examples!

OK, on this group:
1. Looks like Gérard Mauler, I could find no information on this person.
2. Looks like Mary Challis. The only "Mary Challis" I could find was an author pseudonym outside this time frame, so I don't think it's a match.
3. Edward Clark was an interesting character and one of the staff conductors for the BBC. He studied with Arnold Schoenberg. Clark resigned his post at BBC in 1936 in a snit about artistic direction (he wanted a much more progressive program than the administration desired). 
4. Parry Jones (1891-1963) (aka Gwynn Jones) was a tenor opera singer. I found him listed in the cast of "La Boheme" for a 1930 production directed by John Barbirolli, which you said you also have his autograph. I am guessing this autograph was acquired during the Royal Opera Covent Garden Tour with London and Provincial Opera Society, 19 April to 30 June 1937.
Parry Jones was a survivor of the sinking of the _Lusitania_ in 1915.




a performance by Parry Jones.
5. I have ID'd the first sig as Henry Bronkhurst. He was most noted as a chamber pianist but has a recording credit easily found on-line.
I'm reading the second sig as John Gray but could find no information.
The third sig could possibly be Edward Robinson, another chamber pianist of this era.

from _The British Tenor_:
Parry Jones 1891-1963. British tenor who sang in the USA. Studied at the RAM, Weimar
and Milan. A survivor of the sinking of the _Lusitania_ in 1915. Prior to joining the
Beecham Opera Company he performed with D'Oyly Carte from 1917 (as Gwynn Jones).
Was also a founder member of the British National Opera Company. Also sang with the
Carl Rosa Opera Company and in the first British stage performance of Berg's _Wozzeck_,
1952, as well as the first British performances of _Gurrelieder, Doctor Faustus and Lady
Macbeth of Mtsensk_. On the original recording of Vaughan Williams' _Serenade to Music_.
Parry Jones also taught at the Guildhall.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Reference your first set of autographs.
This is a link to a Proms program in 1923 featuring both Claude Pollard and Isabel Gray on piano. They played again on the same program in 1924.

More Nina Milkina name dropping - she took composition lessons with Alexander Glazunov.

Alan Richardson married Harold and Essie's daughter, Janet (1929-1981). She was the youngest of their six children and a noted oboist, much in demand as a soloist. Alan wrote several pieces for her.


----------

